# Chương Trình Người Kế Tiếp..hot Hot.!!!



## mifa (15 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Mình nhớ đã xem rất nhiều chương trình hay cách đây cũng 10 năm rồi thì phải, nhưng giờ vẫn thấy nó hay và hấp dẫn, mà thích nhất là chú “Hữu Luân/ Thanh Bạch nè” thiệt đẹp trai quá trời. Bây giờ game show thì nhiều quá, mình thì cũng bận suốt, nhiều khi thư giãn muốn xem cái gì đó xã stress không biết nên xem chương trình nào để đỡ mất thời gian lựa chọn. Gần đây mình hay nghe gì “Người Kế Tiếp” đang thu hút mọi người, có bạn nào biết thì chia sẻ giúp mình nhé. !..


----------



## mebemeo (17 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Mình ngày xưa thích “Rồng Vàng” lắm ah, mình là fan hâm mộ của chương trình này nè, nhưng chương trình này kết thúc lâu lắm rồi, giờ hình như vẫn còn chương trình tương tự “Ai là triệu phú thì phải”, mình cũng không chắc lắm, vì lâu nay bận quá, chưa có dịp xem lại  các game show truyền hình nữa, không biết có gì cải tiến hơn không?




mifa đã viết:


> Mình nhớ đã xem rất nhiều chương trình hay cách đây cũng 10 năm rồi thì phải, nhưng giờ vẫn thấy nó hay và hấp dẫn, mà thích nhất là chú “Hữu Luân/ Thanh Bạch nè” thiệt đẹp trai quá trời. Bây giờ game show thì nhiều quá, mình thì cũng bận suốt, nhiều khi thư giãn muốn xem cái gì đó xã stress không biết nên xem chương trình nào để đỡ mất thời gian lựa chọn. Gần đây mình hay nghe gì “Người Kế Tiếp” đang thu hút mọi người, có bạn nào biết thì chia sẻ giúp mình nhé. !..


----------



## ngabp (17 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Uh, Rồng Vàng qua lâu rồi bạn ơi, giờ nhiều chương trình hay hơn Rồng Vàng lắm, vừa vui, mà cũng vừa thách trí nữa. Nhà mình, tối nào cũng xem cùng nhau cái chương trình Ai là triệu Phú đó. Nhìn những người uy bác về tri thức về mình thích ghê.


mebemeo đã viết:


> Mình ngày xưa thích “Rồng Vàng” lắm ah, mình là fan hâm mộ của chương trình này nè, nhưng chương trình này kết thúc lâu lắm rồi, giờ hình như vẫn còn chương trình tương tự “Ai là triệu phú thì phải”, mình cũng không chắc lắm, vì lâu nay bận quá, chưa có dịp xem lại  các game show truyền hình nữa, không biết có gì cải tiến hơn không?


----------



## zinhvinh (17 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Uh, mấy chương trình đó hay thật, nhưng mình thấy khô khan quá đi, toàn là tri thức, tri thức,… nhiều khi mình coi xong hơi bị hoa mắt luôn.
Gần đây, có chương trình Người Kế Tiếp đó, bạn có xem chương trình này không?


ngabp đã viết:


> Uh, Rồng Vàng qua lâu rồi bạn ơi, giờ nhiều chương trình hay hơn Rồng Vàng lắm, vừa vui, mà cũng vừa thách trí nữa. Nhà mình, tối nào cũng xem cùng nhau cái chương trình Ai là triệu Phú đó. Nhìn những người uy bác về tri thức về mình thích ghê.


----------



## mifa (17 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Mình cũng đang định hỏi về Người Kế Tiếp nè, đi làm ngồi trên xe bus, mà mình cứ hay nghe người ta bàn luận Người Kế Tiếp gì gì đó, ban đầu mình còn tưởng họ nói về bóng đá cơ. Hihi, vì mấy lâu nay, nói thật mình không có thời gian để xem game show gì luôn đó. Lúc trước, thỉnh thoảng mình cũng hay xem, nhưng đôi lúc mở TV lên, thấy mấy cái tào lào là mình bực mình lắm


----------



## zinhvinh (17 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Tâm lý chung mà bạn, mình cũng vậy ah, do gần đây các chương trình cạnh tranh nhau lắm, cũng gần Tết nữa mà, nhưng cái Người Kế Tiếp mình đề cập, cũng không đến nổi đâu. Đây là chương trình quốc tế, phiên bản gốc của nó hình như là ở Ý đó.


----------



## mebemeo (17 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Có hay như Rồng Vàng khôn bạn? Mình thích xem mấy chương trình gì vừa vui, mà vừa bổ ích để học hỏi thêm, chứ hiện nay mình thấy nhiều vụ lùm xùm quanh mấy chương trình lắm, từ người dẫn chương trình thảm hại, đến nội dung chẳng có gì, nhiều lúc mất niềm tin về chương trình Việt luôn.


----------



## ngabp (17 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Ah, chương trình Người Kế Tiếp, mình có biết chương trình này. Mấy chị công ty mình, ngày nào cũng bàn tán về nó, nhưng vì chưa tìm hiểu nên mình cũng chưa hỏi kỹ xem như thế nào? Chi tiết chương trình mình xem tại đâu đây bạn?


----------



## zinhvinh (17 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Bạn truy cập vào đây nhé: nguoiketiep.vn, trong đó có đầy đủ các thông tin liên quan về nội dụng và thể lệ cuộc chơi, có cả cách thức đăng ký nữa đấy, biết đâu bạn cũng sẽ là người kế tiếp thì sao? J


----------



## ngabp (17 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Mình cũng đang có ý định thi đây, nhưng mình cần thông tin chi tiết để hiểu về nó trước. Bạn có thông tin fanpage của chương trình này không? Mình thấy dùng fanpage đôi khi cũng khá hay vừa để cung cấp thông tin hình ảnh về cuộc chơi, vừa thu hút like, comment của người the dõi.


----------



## zinhvinh (23 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Bạn thử truy cập  vào đây nhé: facebook.com.motbuocdechienthang, mình thấy trên fanpage lâu lâu có nhiều trò chơi hay lắm, Bây giờ công nghệ hiện đại, các , nhất la hinh thức quảng cáo online đang phát triển rất mạnh, fanpage đang thu hút nhiều bạn trẻ lắm.


----------



## mebemeo (23 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Chương trình Người KếTiếp mùa 2 có lịch lên song rồi đó bạn bắt đầu từ 01/12/2014, gameshow quốc tế_Người kế tiếp_mùa 2 (tên tiếng Anh:_Next One_) sẽ chính thức lên sóng lúc 21g30 thứ Hai hàng tuần trên HTV7.


----------



## zinhvinh (23 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Mình nhớ là chương trình Người Kế Tiếp mùa 1 được lên song trên VTV thì phải, nhưng sang mùa 2 thì chương trình Người Kế Tiếp được chuyển sang phát song trên HTV7. Mà mình thấy như thế thì hợp lý hơn, vì đây là chương của người Nam, thì nên phát song trên các kênh miền Nam. Nói thật, kênh Miền Nam mà đưa qua VTV6 mình cũng không muốn xem nữa.


----------



## ngabp (23 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Mình thấy trên website bạn đưa, chương trình Người Kế Tiếp 2 có nhiều thú vị lắm nè:

Bên canh MC Đại Nghĩa, Người Kế Tiếp mùa 2 còn có sự đồng hành của 2 gương mặt được nhiều bạn trẻ yêu mến: Quán quân_Gương mặt kế tiếp_– Trương Quốc Bảo và chàng diễn viên có chiều cao 1m26 Xuân Tiến.

Bộ ba sẽ mang đến phong cách trẻ trung, năng động cũng như tung hứng tốt với người chơi, hứa hẹn gameshow ngày một hấp dẫn hơn.


----------



## zinhvinh (23 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Còn nữa ,Trong khi đó, Xuân Tiến sẽ là nhân tố xuất hiện trong loạt câu hỏi tình huống thú vị, dí dỏm nhưng không kém phần hóc búa của_Người kế tiếp_.


----------



## mifa (23 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Gắn bó với chương trình từ mùa 1, MC Đại Nghĩa sẽ tiếp tục là người dẫn dắt gameshow mùa 2.Anh cho biết sẽ cố gắng làm mới mình hơn, tạo thêm sự tự tin, tâm lý thoải mái cho người chơi để hành trình chinh phục gameshow trí tuệ, nhất là vòng thử thách cuối cùng càng thú vị hơn nữa.


----------



## zinhvinh (23 Tháng mười hai 2014)

‘Xông đất’ số đầu tiên của_Người kế tiếp _mùa 2 là Phạm Hồng Minh – hiện tượng gây sốt của_Vietnam’s Got Talent 2013_.Không chỉ thử sức với loạt câu hỏi kiến thức, phần biểu diễn vẽ tranh kim tuyến của ‘tài năng trẻ’ này hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến nhiều hấp dẫn cho gameshow.


----------



## mifa (23 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Bạn nói đúng đó,chương trình Người Kế Tiếp mùa 1 lên sóng VTV6 lần đầu tiên từ 19/09/2013,_Người kế tiếp_– phiên bản Việt hóa của chương trìnhtruyền hình ăn khách hàng đầu tại Italia đã từng bước chinh phục khán giả Việt và trở thành món ăn tinh thần thú vị với những ai ham hiểu biết cũng như yêu thích thử thách.Bên cạnh yếu tố kịch tính cùng cơ hội chinh phục giải thưởng cao nhất lên đến 100 triệu đồng,_Người kế tiếp_còn mang đến sắc màu đa dạng cho gameshow kiến thức bằng việc kết hợp yếu tố âm nhạc đầy sôi động cùng nhiều hình thức giải trí độc đáo.


----------



## ngabp (23 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Có bạn nào xem mùa thi thứ 2 của Chương trình Người Kế Tiếp chưa? Hôm qua mình mới xem lại tập của Ngày 15/12 hay quá chừng luôn. Anh An làm ở Ngân hàng hay ghê, nhưng cũng tiếc cho anh tuy đã ngồi vào chiếc ghế người chiến thắng tạm thời, nhưng vẫn phải chia tay cuộc chơi ở vòng Đưa ra đáp án sai.


----------



## ngabp (6 Tháng một 2015)

Mình thấy chương trình Người Kế Tiếp mùa 2 khá là hấp dẫn và lôi cuốn, nhưng không biết so với mùa 1 thì hiệu quả chương trình có tốt hơn không ha, vì đây là chương trình còn khá mới ở nước mình mà, như mình nè, nếu mình không đi làm, thì chắc cũng chưa biết về chương trình Người Kế Tiếp luôn.


----------



## mifa (6 Tháng một 2015)

Mùa 1 thì mình không có xem hết tất cả các tập, lúc vào công ty, hay xem quảng cáo trên các kênh truyền hình mình có nghe giới thiệu về chương trình, tìm hiểu để biết về chương trình xem như thế nào, nhưng mình nhớ lúc chương trình Người Kế Tiếp mùa 1 khởi chiếu cũng gần vào dịp Tết, công việc mình cũng khá nhiều, nên không có dành thời gian nhiều vào đó.


----------



## mezin (6 Tháng một 2015)

mình thì có xem được vài tập, vì lúc đó vẫn còn trong mùa cao điểm chuẩn bị thi tốt nghiệp, lúc tụi mình đi ôn thi, bài thì không ôn mà cứ toàn bàn về chương trình Người Kế Tiếp không thôi, thấy bị phân tâm quá, nên nhóm mình nghiêm cấm không cho xem chương trình Người Kế Tiếp nữa.  L


----------



## phichuong (6 Tháng một 2015)

giờ mà nhắc tới lớp đại học thì thật vui ha, mình thấy kỉ niệm đẹp nhất là lúc là sinh viên đó bạn, vì lúc đó mình cũng đã lớn, cũng ý thức được nhiều điều từ cuộc sống, và cũng tự do làm những gì mình thích nữa.


----------



## ongty (6 Tháng một 2015)

nghe bạn nói mà mình cũng thấy nhớ lớp, kỷ niệm tuổi thơ nữa. Vì ngày xưa gia đình mình cũng nhiều khó khăn, nên mình có những lý tưởng mãi sau này mình mới thực hiện được, có lẽ cũng do vậy, mà mình muôn con mình sau này phải thật sự là người tại giỏi, nên mình mới tìm hiểu nhiều chương trình, nhiều điều hay cho con mình để định hướng đi cho nó.


----------



## zinhvinh (6 Tháng một 2015)

vậy thì mình thấy chương trình Người Kế Tiếp là khá phù hợp với bạn rồi đó. Vừa tri thức, mà cũng vừa hài hước , dí dỏm, lại thêm nghệ thuật nữa, khá hay đó bạn. Mình thì gần như đang là fan hâm mộ của chương trình Người Kế Tiếp đây.


----------



## ongty (6 Tháng một 2015)

chương trình Người Kế Tiếp mùa này, mình thấy khá nhiều trong chương trình, có thể nó một số đó là anh chàng họa sĩ Phạm Hồng Minh, đã từng gây sốt trong chương trình “Vietnam’s Got Talent 2013″.


----------



## nhuly (6 Tháng một 2015)

Nói đến Phạm Hồng Mình mới chợt nhớ ra, Hàng loạt các tiết mục độc đáo của anh như vẽ tranh bằng lửa, bằng kim tuyến hay kỹ thuật vẽ tranh lồng tranh, vẽ ngược, vẽ hiện hình… đã để lại ấn tượng trong lòng người xem.


----------



## ngabp (6 Tháng một 2015)

Gần đây, góp mặt trong chương trình_Người kế tiếp_phát sóng trên HTV7, Hồng Minh đã ghi thêm điểm khi mang đến màn trình diễn 2 phút đầy thú vị. Bắt đầu chỉ bằng vài dụng cụ thô sơ như tấm bảng đen, cọ vẽ và lọ kim tuyến, tuy nhiên, Hồng Minh khiến khán giả trong trường quay vô cùng tò mò với những động tác “múa bút” trên nền nhạc kịch tính. Và chỉ sau vài nét vẽ đầy bí ẩn, tất cả mọi người đã vỡ òa cảm xúc khi thấy bức chân dung Đại Nghĩa dần hiện ra cùng với tiếng hét thật lớn của chàng MC nổi tiếng qua vai Cá mặt ngu.


----------



## zinhvinh (6 Tháng một 2015)

: Anh chàng này tài năng thật bạn nhỉ, bạn đầu khi nhìn anh ấy cầm bút vẽ, mình không biết anh ta định vẽ cái gì luôn, một lúc sau khi tác phầm hoàn thành bằng màn tung kim tuyến lên tranh, mình mới thật nó thật sự tuyệt vời.


----------



## ngabp (6 Tháng một 2015)

mình là mình thích anh ấy ở điểm này đấy.  Mình thích đàn ông mà biết vẽ lắm, vì những người thích hội họa, tâm hồn họ rất sâu lắng, bay bổng, có người thì phong trần, nhưng lại nhẹ nhàng làm cho người khác phải đắm say, ôi lãng mạn quá J


----------



## mifa (6 Tháng một 2015)

Mà mình cũng công nhận, chương trình Người Kế Tiếp mùa 2 này cũng khá ấn tượng, từ nội dung cuộc chơi nè, người dẫn chương trình, rồi đến cả người chơi và âm nhạc nữa, …ai cũng mang đến những tiếc mục hết sức hấp dẫn.


----------



## mezin (6 Tháng một 2015)

Bạn nói đúng, nhưng cũng tiếc thật, trong chương trình này, Phạm Hồng Minh đã xuất sắc vượt qua 3 gói câu hỏi và tiến thẳng vào vòng thử thách cuối đầy kịch tính. Tuy nhiên, trước áp lực thời gian và tâm lý lần đầu ngồi ghế nóng, chàng sinh viên kiến trúc đã chưa thể giành chiến thắng, để vụt mất phần thưởng 49 triệu đồng từ chương trình.


----------



## mifa (6 Tháng một 2015)

Nói thật, mình thấy chương trình Người Kế Tiếp khó mà thắng được quá, vì lượng kiến thức rất nhiều, thời gian lại có giới hạn nữa, không chỉ thế, khi mà trả lời 1 câu sai, thì phải vòng lại từ đầu tất cả các câu hỏi, như thế vừa mất tâp trung do tập lý chi phối nên đôi khi rất khó để nhớ hết tất cả các câu trả lời đúng.


----------



## zinhvinh (6 Tháng một 2015)

Đúng rồi bạn, chương trình nào cũng phải có cái khó của nó như thế mới lôi cuốn người chơi và để tạo nên kịch tính nữa. Hơn thế, bạn nhìn vào chương trình, giải thưởng trị giá rất cao, thì phải giới hạn người chiến thắng, bên cạnh đó, phải làm cho họ thấy được mình là người xứng đáng nhất trong cuộc chơi với giá trị phần thưởng này.


----------



## ongty (6 Tháng một 2015)

Mình thấy Xuân Tiến cũng khá baby trong chương trình Người Kế Tiếp này he. Có thể anh là một minh chứng tốt nhất, khi mình không toàn diện về hình thể, thì sự hoàn thiện về tâm hồn là sẽ mang đến cho mình những giá trị tốt hơn trong cuộc sống.


----------



## nhuly (6 Tháng một 2015)

Nhà mình thì ai cũng thích Xuân Tiến hết, ban đầu khi nhìn anh này, mình cũng không ấn tượng lắm, nhưng xem nhiều chương trình của anh, mình thấy anh ấy khá dễ thương, nên cũng yêu thích các chương trình có anh ấy tham gia luôn.


----------



## zinhvinh (6 Tháng một 2015)

Game show_Người kế tiếp_tái ngộ khán giả với mùa thứ 2. Bên cạnh MC Đại Nghĩa, chương trình còn có sự đồng hành của 2 gương mặt được nhiều bạn trẻ yêu mến: Quán quân mùa đầu tiên Trương Quốc Bảo và chàng trai có chiều cao 1m26 Xuân Tiến.
Nếu HotVteen Trương Quốc Bảo phụ trách âm nhạc kiêm thêm một số màn tương tác, thì chàng tí hon dễ thương Xuân Tiến – bạn trai của người mẫu Thanh Thảo đảm nhận vai trò đưa ra những câu hỏi tình huống thú vị, dí dỏm nhưng hóc búa của_Người kế tiếp_.


----------



## ngabp (6 Tháng một 2015)

Mình thì thấy, chương trình với một phần góp mặt của anh đã tạo nên một hiệu ứng khán giả khá tốt, bên cạnh đó, người chơi cũng khá thoải mái nữa.


----------



## ongty (6 Tháng một 2015)

Lên sóng VTV6 lần đầu tiên vào 9/2013,_Người kế tiếp_– phiên bản Việt hóa của chương trình truyền hình_Next One_ăn khách hàng đầu tại Italia đã nhận được sự ủng hộ của những khán giả Việt yêu thích thử thách và muốn chinh phục giải thưởng cao nhất lên đến 100 triệu đồng. Trở lại sóng truyền hình với phiên bản mới hơn, game show phát sóng lúc 21h30 thứ hai hằng tuần trên HTV7.


----------



## mifa (6 Tháng một 2015)

Chương trình Người Kế Tiếp hay thì có hay thật, nhưng lên song trên HTV7 lúc 9h30 tối thì khó xem quá, vì giờ đó cũng khá trễ. Đi làm đã nhiều, về nhà là mình chỉ muốn nghỉ ngơi thôi, có khi mình định chợp mắt một xíu rồ dậy làm tiếp công việc nhưng lại ngủ say đi mất.


----------



## zinhvinh (6 Tháng một 2015)

Đây là tâm lý thường ngày của nhân viên văn phòng đó bạn. Do là mình ngồi văn phòng nhiều quá, chưa kể, nhiều lúc, áp lực công việc, cũng mang đến nhiều muộn phiền lắm. Với thời gian chiều trên HVT7 như thế, mình thấy với mình nó không mấy hiệu quả, vì có khi mình làm đến tận 11h mới về đến nhà, về nhà là chỉ biết ngủ và ngủ thôi.


----------



## mebemeo (6 Tháng một 2015)

Hi cả nhà ơi,cả nhà có hay tin gì chưa, chương trình Người Kế Tiếp của mình vừa qua đa 43: Hi cả nhà ơi,cả nhà có hay tin gì chưa, chương trình Người Kế Tiếp của mình vừa qua đã xuất hiện một hot girl xinh chưa kìa,hot girl chân dài mà “não cũng dài” luôn.


----------



## nhuly (6 Tháng một 2015)

Hotgirl nào ta? Chươn trình của mình có ca sĩ xinh đẹp nào tham gia hay sao bạn? Mấy ngày nay mình bận công việc quá nên chưa có thời gian để xem chương trình nữa không biết bây giờ chương trình Người Kế Tiếp ai là quán quân người chiến thắng nữa.


----------



## zinhvinh (6 Tháng một 2015)

Ah, mình mình biết bạn định nói đến ai rồi. Hihi, Lâm Tô Như phải không bạn, cô bé này xinh ghê mà còn giỏi nữa. Ngày trước, mình cũng thích múa ghê lắm, nhưng không có điều kiện và cũng không đủ tự tin để theo đuổi nghề này nữa.


----------



## nhuly (6 Tháng một 2015)

Con cái nhà ai mà xinh đẹp ma giỏi quá chừng ah, Nhắc đến Lâm Tố Như, khán giả nhớ ngay tới cô nàng vũ công trẻ tuổi nhưng đầy bản lĩnh của_Thử thách cùng bước nhảy_mùa đầu tiên. Tham gia cuộc thi khi chỉ mới 17 tuổi nhưng Lâm Tố Như đã vượt mặt nhiều đàn anh, đàn chị để giành lấy ngôi vị Á quân trong đêm chung kết.


----------



## mifa (6 Tháng một 2015)

Ah, cô bé này mình cũng biết nè, xinh quá đi mất, Mình cũng muốn con mình sau này giống như cô bé này nhỉ, xinh đẹp mà tài năng. Sao mình nhìn ai hoạt động nghệ thuật chân chính mà giỏi là mình thấy thích lắm luôn.


----------



## zinhvinh (6 Tháng một 2015)

Tài năng của Lâm Tố Như không chỉ khiến Ngô Thanh Vân và Đoan Trang khen ngợi hết lời, mà ngay cả nghệ sĩ Tuyết Minh khó tính cũng thừa nhận ở cô hội đủ mọi kỹ thuật và tố chất nghệ sĩ, hứa hẹn sẽ kế thừa các tài năng múa thế hệ Linh Nga, Thùy Chi…


----------



## nhuly (6 Tháng một 2015)

Mình thấy làm nghê sĩ còn tùy vào cái duyên nữa he, có người chỉ sau 1 cuộc thi là đã trở thành ca sĩ, mà còn khá nổi tiếng nữa. Giờ muốn trở thành nghệ sĩ, ca sĩ mình thấy dễ ghê, một là có tiền, hay là có sắc. Vừa tiền, sắc, lại thêm có chút năng lực nữa là khỏi bàn luôn.


----------



## mifa (6 Tháng một 2015)

Nếu như thế mình nghĩ chắc trở thành bá chủ luôn bạn ơi. Biết đâu cô bé Tố Như sau này trở nên như thế thì sao, mình thấy Bên cạnh hàng loạt thành tích đáng nể trong nghệ thuật như 5 năm liền là học sinh xuất sắc Trường múa TP.HCM, Giải bạc Tài năng trẻ toàn quốc năm 2012, đại diện Việt Nam tham gia cuộc thi Ballet Quốc tế dành cho trường múa… Lâm Tố Như còn khiến khán giả ngưỡng mộ khi 12 năm liền đạt học sinh giỏi.


----------



## mebemeo (6 Tháng một 2015)

: Bước ra từ cuộc thi nhảy múa, vũ công trẻ tuổi quyết định tập trung 100% sức lực cho việc học và đó là lý do mà khán giả không thấy cô nàng hoạt động sôi nổi như các đàn anh Lâm Vinh Hải hay Quang Đăng. Hiện tại, Lâm Tố Như đã tốt nghiệp trường múa và đang theo học ngành quản trị kinh doanh của Đại học Sài Gòn.


----------



## mifa (6 Tháng một 2015)

Gần đây, khi nhận lời tham gia game show kiến thức_Người kế tiếp_trên HTV7, cô nàng đã có những chia sẻ khá thú vị về hướng đi dài hơi trên con đường nghệ thuật. Lâm Tố Như còn thẳng thắn bày tỏ: “Nhiều người vẫn nghĩ công việc của những vũ công thì không cần phải vận dụng đầu óc. Sự thật không phải vậy. Như mong muốn thông qua sân chơi này, Như có thể chứng tỏ cho mọi người thay đổi cái nhìn về người vũ công”.


----------



## mebemeo (6 Tháng một 2015)

Với vốn hiểu biết khá tốt cộng thêm yếu tố may mắn, Lâm Tố Như đã thuận lợi chiến thắng thử thách trong vòng 1 và bình tĩnh bước vào phần trả lời đáp án ngược của 21 câu hỏi trong thời gian 150 giây. Ở phần chơi này, dù chưa đạt kết quả như mong đợi song Lâm Tố Như đã khiến khán giả phải kinh ngạc bởi khả năng ghi nhớ cực siêu trong phần hỏi đáp đầy áp lực với MC Đại Nghĩa.


----------

